# Adaptador VHS-C a memoria SD



## MartinRRR (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola amigos

Tengo una duda, tengo una filmadora Panasonic que graba lo que filmas en VHS-C (el cassette chiquito)
Yo conozco una daptador para el stereo con cassette del auto para poder escuchar musica desde un discman, mp3, etc. (todo lo que tenga salida de audio)
Y mi duda es si existe un *adaptador de el VHS-C a cualquier tipo de memoria sea SD, Micro SD, Pen-Drive, etc.* para que la camara grabe lo que filma en en una de esas memorias.

Seria muy practico no?
Existe?
en el caso que no exista ¿Se podra hacer?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## MVB (Dic 29, 2009)

No creo que exista,, ya que para guardar estos datos en una SD deberian estar codificados en algun formato digital, avi, mpg etc.
Y para hacerlo. de poder si, todo se puede, pero en verdad debe ser complicado.

Pero no me quedo claro como es el adpator que tienes.


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 29, 2009)

Pensandolo bien tenes razon, tiene que haber algo que lo codifique...

Y el adaptador es asi:






vos conectas la ficha a los auriculares del mp3 por ejemplo y el cassette lo metes en el estereo y la musica que pases en el mp3 suena por los parlantes del auto
Ingenioso, por eso se me ocurrio que se podia hacer el adaptador de VHS-C a SD 

Pero bueno, si a ningun inventor se le ocurre no se puede hacer nada 

Gracias


----------



## MVB (Dic 29, 2009)

a ok, ya entiendo que es lo que hace este adaptador que me muestras.
Pero si lo mira ves que tanto la entrada como la salida son analogicas. encambio en el conversor a SD habria que tomar los datos que arroja la camara  , codificarlos en algun formato, y guardarlos en la sd, lo que implica conocer sobre sistemas de archivos.
Ademas todo esto se deberia hacer a una buena velocidad, codificar video es una labor radua que requiere bastantes recursos.
En verdad no me puedo imaginar ni aportar mas, ya mis escasos conocimientos llegaron al limite en el tema.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola.

Mira esto, conectas las salidas de audio y video de tu camara a esta aparato y grabas en una memoria.
http://cgi.ebay.es/GRABADOR-DVR-por...armsZalgo=SI&its=I&itu=UCI%2BRTQ&otn=10&ps=63 

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola

@elaficionado: Esta bueno ese aparatito, pero:
¿Se vende en argentina?
¿Hay alguno mas barato aunque sea mas grande o de una marca mas trucha?

Gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 31, 2009)

necesitas un digitalizador del video, donde colocas la señal analógica de la camara (los conectores RCA) y luego con un programa que te dan digitalizas esa señal y la comprimes.
Luego ya lo pasas a una tarjeta SD o lo que quieras

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 31, 2009)

Esto no es conectar un par de cables. Primero, se necesita un conversor A/D de alta velocidad. Después, un CI que lo codifique en MPEG-2 o algo por el estilo, y luego un microcontrolador que maneje el flujo de datos y lo guarde en un sistema de ficheros en la memoria.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola *MartinRRR* .

Mi intención fue mostrarte que si hay algo que hace lo que deseas.
Ahora debes en base a lo que existe buscar algo parecido por tu localidad.
Porque hacer un aparato de esos, depende de cuanto sepas de electrónica, de codificadores/decodificadores de señal de video (Mpeg,AVI, MP4, etc.), aparte de saber el protocolo de comunicación con una menoria, personalmente trataría de comprarme uno ya hecho.

Feliz Año.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 31, 2009)

yo me compré este digitalizador por internet muy barato:






Luego sólo necesitas un editor de video cualquiera para guardar la grabación

creo recordar que en el CD te dan el videostudio 6, pero no me acuerdo.

Lo utilizo para pasar al ordenador antiguas cintas VHS y grabaciones familiares.

saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola osciloscopio.

Lo que creo que quiere es usar su cámara, sin cinta de video, y grabar directamente en una memoria, así se evita el tener que que pasar la cinta al computador, ya que lo tiene en la memoria. 
La idea es buena. pero, por el precio, me compro una cámara que ya graba en la memoria (o con disco duro, he visto una Sony de 30 Gigas). Pero, sigo con mi cámara de fotos Canon que también graba video (sólo 2Gigas) y resolución VGA (640x480)

Feliz año.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 31, 2009)

Además para usar formatos privativos (MPEG por ejemplo), seguramente vas a tener que pagar una licencia para poder usar los codificadores, que no se las dan a amateurs. Por eso es por ejemplo por lo que no hay decodificadores Dolby o DTS echos DIY.

Yo creo que lo más práctico sería vender tu cámara por internet y comprar otra por internet. El otro día ví una JVC creo que era, con disco de 60Gb, algo de 400 dolares (nueva). Baratísimo, me sorprendió el precio, y no era la unica! Además esas cámaras nuevas, graban en alta definición (hay varias económicas que graban en 1080p por ejemplo!).



Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 31, 2009)

no creo que se pueda hacer en casa
ademas utilizan video entrelazado y nosequé historias más

saludos


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola

Gracias por sus respuestas

*elosciloscopio:* elaficionado tiene razon, yo lo que quiero es que grabe directamente a la memoria, ya que para pasar VHS me compre una placa sintonizadora Encore, y por lo que dices es dificil de lograr lo que yo quiero
*
Tomasito*:estube viendo camaras que graban en disco rigido y salen algo asi como $1200, que no es para nada caro, y como la mia anda no tengo intenciones de venderla hasta que se rompa, ahi si me compraria una de esas, y por eso queria ver si existia algun adaptador, para no gastar tanto y seguir usando esta.
*
electrodan: *por lo que dices es muy dificil de hacer ese aparato, y comprarlo sale $400 y no se justifica por lo que sale una con disco rigido, asi que bue.. voy a seguir usando esta hasta que se rompa


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 31, 2009)

Por qué no vendés la tuya en Mercadolibre, ponés un poco de plata arriba, y te comprás una con disco rigido?


----------



## MartinRRR (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola amigos.

Tomasito: la verdad prefiero seguir con esta. gracias igual 

Les cuento que me voy de vacaciones, hasta mas o menos el 20 no voy a estar 
Si se les ocurre algo escribanlo y cuando llegue lo leo.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## oscarzx (Mar 3, 2010)

Buenas amigos, necesito un manual tecnico de una videocamara vhs  Panasonic modelo: PV-L557D. 
es que no veo como puedo desarmarla para entrar a la tarjeta de alimentacion. Gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 3, 2010)

Yo me pregunte lo mismo porque no desarrollaban algun rollo de fotos digital para utilizar en viejas camaras de foto reflex.. el consumo es quien regulan los desarrollos.. se vende mas toda una nueva generacion de camaras antes de hacer un hibrido..

Si alguno tiene alguna idea en poner un CCD a la altura de donde abre la cortina y que grabe una sd.. Chan..


----------

